# For UDP  to have the Throughput 300 Mega bits per sec. Is the net.inet  correct?



## valdemarpavesi (Nov 7, 2012)

For UDP  to have the Throughput 300 Mega bits per sec. Is the net.inet configuration  correct ?


```
net.inet.udp.checksum: 1			
net.inet.udp.maxdgram: 9216			
net.inet.udp.recvspace: 42080			
net.inet.udp.log_in_vain: 0			
net.inet.udp.blackhole: 0			
net.inet.udp.strict_mcast_mship:
```
or

```
net.inet.udp.checksum = 1
net.inet.udp.sendspace = 9216
net.inet.udp.recvspace = 41600
```

I am seeing a lot of "dropped due to full socket buffers" messages.


```
# netstat
udp:					
  1.148.372.628 datagrams received					
  0 with incomplete header					
  124113 with bad data length field					
  1905583 with bad checksum					
  1969727430 with no checksum					
  195 dropped due to no socket					
  0 broadcast/multicast datagrams dropped due to no socket					
  679583342 dropped due to full socket buffers					
  0 not for hashed pcb					
  466759395 delivered					
  4164364463 datagrams output
```


----------

